# Retirement Livery suggestions please in the South West



## mastermax (31 March 2017)

My beautiful show horse already suffers from Navicular (sound for 4 yrs now) and hock spavin but unfortunately had an accident in January that aggrevated his already compromised hocks and the vets and I have finally made the decision he wont be ridden again or certainly needs a year off and re-assess then.
So.... I am looking for a retirement livery for him. I have seen Goodmerry farm in cornwall and Monshall in Devon both on their web sites and wondered if anyone had any recommendations please or knew of the two above. this is such a hard decision and I need to know he will be cared for. ~Thank you


----------



## miss_c (1 April 2017)

What area of the SW are you looking for?  GG on here might have space but she's the north end near Gloucester.  I've seen one near Bristol advertising a bit as well, will try and find it.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (4 May 2017)

I have a friend with a retirement yard just outside Bath area. Gorgeous yard, she does full retirement livery. It isn't cheap but they do live a lovely life and shes excellent at looking after them etc.


----------



## Piglet (7 May 2017)

Goodmerry Farm every time, owner very approachable and professional, loads and loads of grass, well fenced fields, need I say any more and lots of happy horses!! &#55357;&#56858;


----------



## meesha (7 May 2017)

Newbrook farm near dursley, friend has hers retired there, you can visit as little or often as u want and even visit to take horse out for walk or ride! V reasonable too !


----------

